# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Strange error message

## Tony Valko

As a regular visitor of this (crappy) site I've gotten used to the many obstacles trying to connect. However, I've never gotten this one until a few minutes ago:





> 185.93.229.15Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/7.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E; McAfee; InfoPath.2; InfoPath.3; MDDCJS)185.93.229.15



I have no idea what that means/is.

----------


## Tony Valko

And to add insult to injury...

I hit the Reply button then have to watch that stupid "spinner" for a couple of minutes then get the Securri message ...  :EEK!: 

Good grief!

----------


## FDibbins

Tony, I have reported the slow forum.duplicate posts etx to the TT, just got this back from Vai...




> [12:49:56 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Hi dibbs shub is on leave, is this still happening?
> [12:50:28 PM] Dibbs: yes, almost every post is double, and takes for ever
> [12:51:09 PM] Dibbs: hmm actually, the forum is down now
> [12:51:27 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Okay let me talk to server guys now.
> [1:39:52 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: Hi Dibbs is it opening for you now?
> [1:40:47 PM] Dibbs: yes, but still very slow
> [1:59:22 PM] Dibbs: seems a bit better now, thanks
> [1:59:34 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: error @ securi end
> [1:59:40 PM] Vaibhav Kakkar: have done a temp by pass
> ...

----------


## Tony Valko

Ford,

I, for one, really do appreciate your efforts at trying to improve the user experience on this site.

Sometimes you gotta wonder if it's a waste of your time/effort?

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Tony,

I got that same message (Post #1) for the first time earlier this evening. The Forum was really slow for quite some time, and I eventually got this message: "The server is busy - please try again later".

I gave up for a few hours and watched some TV.

Pete

----------


## Tony Valko

Thanks for the confirmation, Pete!

Apparently, the 185.93.229.15 is the IP address for  Sucuri.  :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

Tony, thanks for the encouragement  :Smilie: 

Latest update...



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


forum seems stable for now, have not had any duplicate (even had a quad) posts so far

----------


## FDibbins

hmm still a bit slow though

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Loading Time and _Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout_ ( and the occasional _Database error_ ) is making the Forum virtually inaccessible just now...  The Forum is being rather Poo ey just now, if I may, respectfully, say so.   :Smilie: 

_.....	
Something Else a bit strange.. and curious..
This guy ( User name  jaheen100    ) has a latest post ( yesterday)  here
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...40#post4536640

I have clicked his latest posts a few times yesterday and Today.
http://www.excelforum.com/search.php...st&showposts=1
 But that last post  is never shown
Other people , including myself, when I click on their or my latest posts, show my or their latest post. 

Sometimes you have to wait about half an hour before you get the latest post shown on a latest posts search for a user. Bit not usually more than a Day ? Strange. The user comes from near India... maybe he is a management Agent  ??  :Smilie:   Intriguing And *Strage*

Alan

P.s.




> Ford,...I, for one, really do appreciate your efforts ...



I second that  amazing effort considering he has limited access..

----------


## FDibbins

Alan, thanks for the support, always appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## Winon

I echo Doc.AElstein and Tony Valco's frustrations. From my side I cannot reply to a Thread, IMG settings on my profile is turned of, and Securi stops me in any which way possible to interact with the Forum. Been Stuck with this Problem for about 18 hours now. :Mad:

----------


## FDibbins

Winon, In the hopes that this problem is resolved, it seems we had some problems with sucky the past few days, but it seems to be fixed now.  Let me know if you get this?

----------


## Winon

Hello Ford,

Thanks for the feedback. :Smilie: 

Nope it is still the same except in this Tread where IMG is not turned off, and sucky allows replies, in my profile however IMG remains turned OFF and sucky is driving me Crazy :Confused: 

Kind regards.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

A long shot, but maybe Sucuri , whatever it is, does something occasionally useful ???
_Sucuri CloudProxy
CloudProxy is a Website Firewall from Sucuri. It stands between your site and the rest of the Internet and protects against attacks, malware infections, DDoS, brute force attempts and mostly anything that can harm it.
_ Maybe is blocks the Forum when something bad is in the air ?? - MrExcel rarely has the constant inaccessibility we encounter.. But they just had to wipe out 36 Hours of all posts as they got “infiltrated”- http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-b...ml#post4700425 


@ Winon
Hi  Winon.
I expect you know all this better than me, but just thought I would check..
_1) Images: ( and Avatars )
_1a) That is an endless problem here at ExcelForum. I guess you have seen all this:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1144372
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-the-like.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...png-files.html
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...23#post4538423 
*In many cases .png are a problem and only .jpg work.*.
Avatars appears to be an *exception* ( at least for me ) – I could not get it to work for ages. Eventually I found that *I could get one as long as I used .png Format*.
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4284020
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1120920
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4284015
all Strange stuff.. 


_2) Sucky Sucuri blocking *you*..permanently ??
( You appear to be logged in most of Today ?? )It has happened a lot that I get *virtually* no access for long periods. I usually get then occasionally a short  “window of access” . ( For my posting style ( a few bigger posts that I prepare before )  that is not too bad – But I can see that must be a real pain in the bum for people like you trying to give a lot of help to many ) 
So I was just wondering then if  have a problem posting something specific
Once again I suspect you know this better than me but just to be sure: There are a few things that Sucurri  does not like and  blocks like this, -  we know  about a few so far
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...41#post4412541
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4502342
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4520072
and recently I sussed one, the answer I do not make public as it would help spammers 
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4530322


_...just thought it was worth mentioning in case you have a problem posting something specific. 

_..______

@Ford
Hi Ford...
_.. I expect it looks like I will get nothing back form Tech Team / Management  about my request to be able Edit my stuff , like what I asked you about ? 

Alan

----------


## Winon

Hello Alan,

Thank you for the elaborate response. :Smilie: 





> You appear to be logged in most of Today ??



That was within the Forum Veterans and Water Cooler, trying to get my problem resolved, which turned out a waste of time! Viva EF!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> In many cases .png are a problem and only .jpg work.



I never had a problem with .png-formats. Have not tried it since my problem started though, and i know it will also "Sucky"-bomb out.





> But I can see that must be a real pain in the bum for people like you trying to give a lot of help to many



That my friend seems to be screeching toward an abrupt halt, since its because it is against my principles to go begging over and over and over again and again and again! :EEK!: 

Please also see this link where newdoverman and Pete_UK have been very supportive, just like you. :Wink: 

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...5996&p=4538565

I have had enough of all this incompetence and BS.!!! :Mad: 

Take Care Doc. and may you keep well.

Best Regards.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Winon,




> ...is against my principles to go begging over and over and over again and again and again....



 it never ceases to amaze me how people have to beg and go to great lengths to be “able” or “allowed” to give so much. Very Strange.
A lot of the Forum Software Bugs we have got used to, and can often work around. But not being able to access the Forum is the real killer. 
 Hope you do not get shut Out permanently.. But if you do you will join a quite a select and senior group  
Alan

P.s ( I cannot access that link you gave .. – It’s the Big Veteran Boy network I guess, , Lol...  :Smilie:   ... Just like I cannot Edit my Scurri  ( And German Telecom hacked down Internet lines ) forced absence messed up Appendix posts where the Edit time elapsed in the meantime !!    :Frown:   )

----------


## FDibbins

Winon, Im confused.  You say you cannot connect, but you are still able to post here?

What exactly is the problem, so I can take up up to the TT?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*@ Ford.
*
I am also very Puzzled with Winons problem. I hope he does not become another victim lost to the Forum due to access problems.
There may be more info. to his problem in a Veteran Post he gave a few posts back, where he has had some help. I cannot see that  :Frown:  

*Alan
*



P.s.
One quick Tip / Reminder, regarding taking ages to post:
I have noticed that if I Hit  *Reply* and it appears to be taking ages, I can sometimes do the following:
Open a new Tab. 
Go to the Thread where it appears to be taking ages to Post a Reply.
Often you find that the reply, is indeed there , successfully posted.
You can then close the tab that appears to be still posting.
This can help reduce Multiple Duplicate Posts appear. ( Mostly Duplicate posts appear as there is a tendency to hit *Reply* again when it appears to be taking ages ) 

I just tried the above technique a few times and i found that, in fact,  the posted replies were very quickly appearing  After posting I immediately open a new Tab and navigate to the Thread Post, *OR* *just refresh another tab I have open showing the Thread* ) , and the post just made is immediately there,, despite the fact that in the Tab where I posted it still appears to be loading for ever !!!

----------


## Winon

@FDibbins and Doc.Aelstein,

Thank you for your interest! :Smilie: 

I am only able to post in the Water Cooler and Veterans Forum without a problem. I might even be able to add an attachment if i so wish, haven't checked that out though.

However, in the other Forums like in the Excel Programming / VBA / Macros Securi does not allow me to reply to this Thread all of a sudden: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...0&goto=newpost

IMG in my profile is also turned off preventing me from Posting any attachments to illustrate the working of Code I have provided as a possible solution. I have never had this problem before, nor do I understand why it should be like that, while at the same time fellow members may post attachments. Obviously the IMG feature must be turned ON for them, but NOT for me any longer. :Confused: 

The above also holds true for any other Threads I am trying to reply to, without the two exceptions as mentioned.i.e Water Cooler and Veterans Forum.

Once again with much appreciation, thank you for your interest and time.

Regards.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi ........   Winon  :Wink:  
I think I know the answer to these questions , but just to be sure

_1) you are *NOT* talking about this thing that you see ( Bottom under Reply Window )  with regard to *Images*  ... - *correct* ? 
IMGOffMainForum.JPG http://imgur.com/xepWx0I 
IMGOffMainForum.JPG

( This is the setting that allows you  ( when it is set to *ON* ) to upload an Image from an External source in this format. _...

[URL=http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/DocAElstein/media/IMGOffMainForum_zpswahyzdjs.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u400/DocAElstein/IMGOffMainForum_zpswahyzdjs.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

It is related to whether these sort of things are allowed to "work"
     [/IMG]   [IMG]  
If I post [URL=http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/DocAElstein/media/IMGOffMainForum_zpswahyzdjs.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u400/DocAElstein/IMGOffMainForum_zpswahyzdjs.jpg[/IMG][/URL] in this forum, it "works" - I end up with this in the post:



It works here because IMG is set to *ON* in this Sub Forum. If I try it, for example  in the Test Sub Forum, it does not work ... see here: ( you must be logged in to access the Test Forum )
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...70#post4539370 

_....It has nothing to do with personal settings. 
_ It has nothing to do with attachments or uploading Files or Images. It makes no difference to your "right " to upload files or Images , regardless of if it is *ON* or *OFF*
_ Everybody sees that the same. 
_ It is set by ( I use the word loosely ) “_Management_”, - It is different in different Sub Forums , But it is the same for everybody. )
See here for summary:
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...in-forums.html 
( I do not have the Veterans Forum in that Summary as I am not privy to see the Big Boys Stuff 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     )


_2) I expect you have tried posting different things in that Thread where you were having difficulty to Post .* Correct*. ?
What I mean here is that you have checked that it is not just what you are trying to post that is giving the problem ? 


Alan

----------


## Tony Valko

Yet another strange error message when trying to connect to this site:





> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/eforum/public_html/includes/config.php
> Line: 211



I don't know how much more of this I can take!  :Mad:

----------


## Pete_UK

Yeah, I got that earlier, Tony. I've been tuning up the PC today, so I wasn't sure if that was causing it, but I didn't hang around anyway.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I thought I had something similar a week or so ago. I could not get to the site, and it said  something about not being able to Add a cookie or something. It was a new one on me. I do not really understand these things but cookies I thought are things spying on you, and all the calls for info get  registered somewhere.. some you give out some token or god knows what to allow them to delve deeper into you intimate spheres when you accept the offered of a cookie or god knows what.

I cleared my Cache ( Browser History deleting thingy ). That sorted it. I clear my cache regularly anyway,  but this was the first time I can ever remember clearing the cache having any noticeable effect on something on my computer. 

I thought maybe the long loading times and the such was somehow related to this with ExcelForum passing as much info about you as it could somewhere. 

Maybe your computer can get wanked a bit dry sometimes and cant keep up with all the sites trying to suck you off, like that German nympho Alicia Mattar back then
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4307164

----------


## Doc.AElstein

B]Re ExcelForum being a Soppy **** again....[/B]


I have been trying to edit my last post for quit a while.., and the endless spinning wheel is going like a Billy **** Ho fury like I have never seen it do before.. I wonder if it was something I said ?  rubbed something up the wrong ways ??

----------


## Winon

Hi Tony Valko,





> Originally Posted by Tony Valko View Post
> 
> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/eforum/public_html/includes/config.php
> Line: 211 
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I can take!



Likewise! 

I also had a couple of instances where if you hit the "Submit Quick Reply", the "Go Advanced" Screen appears with an Error message saying "You have to wait 30 seconds before posting again, please try again later". Though if you go back to the Sub-Forum. your reply is there. :Confused:

----------


## Winon

@ Doc.AElstein,





> I have been trying to edit my last post for quit a while.., and the endless spinning wheel is going like a Billy ******* Ho fury like I have never seen it do before..



Exactly the same here, I wanted to Edit my Post No. 25 to mention that I have received no less than four emails of his Post No. 21. :EEK!:  Spinning wheel carries on fore-ever, and nothing else happens! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FDibbins

Both Jerry and I reported this to the TT (at about the same time), they got it it and fixed it, seems to be fixed now

----------


## AliGW

It isn't fixed - I am unable to edit my posts.

----------


## AliGW

How do we raise this issue again - it's a big problem.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Me too.  I can't edit a factual blooper out of one of my posts....

It might be easier to compile a list of things that DO work properly....

1.

----------


## AliGW

Everything feels a bit flaky this morning - I had to serve an infraction earlier, and it seemed to take forever to go through. Not what you need when you are fire-fighting when someone is posting offensively and filling your inbox with personal insults!  :Wink:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Really!!!???  What on earth gives some folk the feeling that they have the right to do that???  Society is regressing fast to the dark ages.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Winon 



> ].. had a couple of instances where if you hit the "Submit Quick Reply", the "Go Advanced" Screen appears with an Error message saying "You have to wait 30 seconds before posting again, please try again later". Though if you go back to the Sub-Forum. your reply is there[/size]



That one has been around for ages with me. Those sort of things are I think all somehow tied up with the endless wheel and Duplicate post problems. In general , re  navigating with a new browser Tab has in the past often revealed that a Reply has gone through OK, sometimes quite quickly-  Then just closing the still tied up spinning Tab seems to reduce the occurrence of a Duplicate post or things like you mentioned coming up. In general opening a fresh tab, then closing the previous one seems to me to often clear Hang ups 
I got 4 notifications also from the same Reply as you.. But any number from 1  3 notifications of the same reply is normal for me, occasionally even more. Bigger problem is the periods we had when you got none, IMO. Experienced users know of their User Control Panel  , http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php , but many newer OPs miss that and notifications then of any responses.
*Good to have you back*  what was the stand with all your recent issues?? ( Thanks for the Rep )

_..................




> It might be easier to compile a list of things that DO work properly..



I could think of lots to fill a sticky on workarounds to the endless problems. Have often thought of doing a Thread in Tips and Tutorials on them.. But it might be a bit big.. and might discourage a bit getting the things sorted.. The wheel spinner of course has been with us on and off since at least may of this year..  http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ion-times.html 


_..........
*Re Edit Problem* ( Reply With Quote !!!! )
Yep that is not working anywhere at all for me. The longer edit time IMO was an extremely useful characteristic of ExcelForum. 
Just recently I had even has an issue and requested the chance to be able to edit a bit longer.. I doubt if any action was taken there  if it was and that is responsible for the current problem then Sorry, Lol... 
Just now the same seems to be happening with an endless spinning on the Reply With Quote .. look on the bright side  it might indicate someone is working on the problem.. although ..  I am not sure  if that is wise..  they  might run out of things to break.. maybe we should not have brought up the *Reply With Quote* issue.. Oh dear.. 
_.......................

_.. seems a bit of a growing trend with unresponsive, ungrateful OPs recently, ...but the Forum Software Problems does not encourage them..
you really have to find other motivations to post, like  learning,  keeping the brain twitching healthily, general fun in doing it anyway  :Smilie:   .. when...   if ..   you can..
You can look forward to answering a few multiple Threads I guess on these recent problems  OPs often post quickly and do not bother to check to see if a Thread here has already been started on a problem.. 

Happy Xmas Sunday   .. :XMasSmilie:  - I hope I got that right.. I do hold out much chance of being able to edit it  :Smilie: 

Alan
_....
EDIT: (not really I did this before the first post attempt.. )
_...Ah just now the *Reply With Quote* Worked again, briefly,  .. So likely this will be the next problem to look forward to

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hey its a great Day at the ExcelForum Software Problems.....
How about a XMAS game - see who can spot the most new problems starting from now
I got the *Reply With Quote* and broken *Visitor Messages* = 2 so far
 :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

BTW, FWIW, They had a broken *Reply With Quote* ( what appears  we currently have ) over at ExcelFox, who have similar Software. I pointed it out to the Admin and they had it fixed in a couple of days later. That was a few Months ago.  I do not know though what they did ( . I would not  hold out much hope of getting much contact to anyone there. I have had no reply from an Admin I asked another question to last Month. And it appears I was just about the  last person ever to post anything there in the last couple of Months !!?? )

Alan



P.s I can get all the *Reply With Quote* s endless Sinning plus an *Edit* spinning endlessly all at once.  :Smilie:  
Can you  :Smilie: 
SpinningWheeelsOfPoo.JPG http://imgur.com/E886Kjr 



P.P.s I sussed out a way to get  *Reply With Quote* to work. Just double click it



P.P.P.s I just noticed Images are broken. That makes 3 found new Brakes today for me. 
I win  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Cool:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Woo Hoo!!!  Edit posts is working again...

----------


## AliGW

Yes, but the forums are suffering with the hiccoughs today. I've hit a few Sucuri walls today, and had trouble occasionally when trying to delete duplicated posts (not by posters, but by the forum itself).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

